# comprando artigos de roupa numa loja



## FloMar

Dear All

When asking someone in a store if they have X or Y item, I’ve seen that books use the singular (você) where I would have wanted to use the plural (vocês têm...?). I would also like to check the following vocabulary, both European (italicised) and Brazilian (underlined) 1) Pois não (can I help you?) 2) Quero, _Queria comprar uma camisa branca_(I’d like...) 3) _Posso experimentá-la _Posso experimentar?  (Can I try it on)?


4) Changing room - gabinete de prova/ provas? 5) Come back again  - Volte sempre! (both European and Brazilian Port.

The following I am not sure about in either EuropeanPort or Braz. Port: *To do window shopping, *Swipe your credit card, I’m just looking, Here’s your receipt, Here’s your change, Enter your PIN, Are you paying in cash or by credit card?


Many thanks


----------



## AlexSantos

In Brazil, if you are asking a salesperson whether they have a given item in store, you may use either the singular "você" (as in, "do you, salesperson, have x item?") or the plural "vocês" (as in, "do you guys in the company have x item?"). It's also common to drop the pronoun altogether, especially in European Portuguese.

In Brazil, changing room is known as "cabine de vestiário".

As for the other expressions:

*To do window shopping - *Dar só uma olhada/espiada.
*Swipe your credit card - *Passe o cartão de crédito.
*I’m just looking - *Estou só dando uma olhada.
*Here’s your receipt - *Aqui está o seu recibo. (But if you mean "invoice", you would want to use "nota fiscal" instead)
*Here’s your change -* Aqui está seu troco.
*Enter your PIN -* Digite a sua senha.
*Are you paying in cash or by credit card? *- Vai pagar em dinheiro ou cartão? (You can also use "espécie" instead of "dinheiro" to mean cash)


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

O que eu sempre ouço nos "Shopping Centers" (shopping malls) do Recife:

What buyers see hanging over the "cabine de vestiário" a sign that reads "VESTIÁRIO MASCULINO" (... FOR MEN) or "VESTIÁRIO FEMININO" (... FOR LADIES).

BP: "Olhar (sem comprar)" (To do window shopping)
BP: "Pode passar o cartão!" (Please swipe your credit card!)
BP: "Tou só olhando! Obrigado! (Just looking! Thanks!)
BP: "Olhe a nota!" (Here's your receipt!)
BP: "Olhe o troco!" (Here's your change!)
BP: "Digite a senha!" (Enter your PIN!)
BP: "É em dinheiro ou cartão?" (Are you paying in cash or by credit card?) [1]

[1] When you produce your credit card, the store clerk then asks, "Crédito ou débito?" (Payment by credit or debt card?)

O diálogo entre consumidor e vendedor poderá variar em outros lugares do Brasil.


----------



## Archimec

*window shopping*: (em Portugal)_ ver as montras_ (sem necessariamente ter a intenção de comprar)


----------



## pfaa09

We ask if *they* (the store) have X or Y, the store itself, and not the employee. Occasionally it may happen, though.
1) Pois não (can I help you?) Pois não? may have other connotations (I think)
(Portugal) Posso ajudá-lo/la? Se precisar de ajuda, _disponha/estou ao seu dispor_.
2) _Queria comprar uma camisa branca._
(Portugal) We use more "Queria" (I would) because buying a white shirt is what we had in mind before and we are sharing that with the employee. Besides, we like to avoid imperative forms in this contexts.
3) _Posso experimentá-la? _We are asking for permission to try out the shirt, experimentá-*la* (the shirt). If we say "quero experimentá-la" instead, once again, we are avoiding imperative forms.



FloMar said:


> The following I am not sure about in either EuropeanPort or Braz. Port: *To do window shopping, *Swipe your credit card, I’m just looking, Here’s your receipt, Here’s your change, Enter your PIN, Are you paying in cash or by credit card?


For Portugal:
To do window shopping *= *Dar apenas uma olhadela/espreitadela na montra.
Swipe your credit card = Passar o cartão. Ou introduzir o cartão. (We have both ways)
I’m just looking = Estou só a ver.
Here’s your receipt= Aqui tem o seu recibo/talão (de compras).
Here’s your change= Aqui tem o seu troco.
Enter your PIN= Introduza o código, por favor. (we usually use PIN for cell phones).
Are you paying in cash or by credit card?= Vai pagar em dinheiro ou por cartão?
Credit card is like a tabbo for us, nobody needs to know that we use a credit card for  20, 30 or 100€ shopping.
That's why the word "credit card" is a taboo for us.
The regular question is: Are you paying in cash or by card? Whatever the type of the card.


----------



## Guigo

Also for Brasil (especifically my wife):

To do window shopping = _ver as vitrines, olhar as vitrines_.


----------



## Tânia Alfacinha de Gema

I totally agree with what pfaa has written, except when:


pfaa09 said:


> For Portugal:
> To do window shopping *= *Dar apenas uma olhadela/espreitadela na montra.


I think the best translation there would be:
To do window shopping. = Ver as montras.


----------



## pfaa09

Tânia Alfacinha de Gema said:


> To do window shopping. = Ver as montras.


Também concordo


----------



## Vanda

Window shopping- estou só dando uma olhadinha.


----------



## Archimec

Cá por estas bandas, _estando só dando uma olhadinha_, circulando no interior da loja, a expressão mais corrente é "(I'm) just browsing...".


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Archimec, obrigado. Aprendi mais essa!


----------



## Archimec

Ora essa, Marcio! (You're welcome!/My pleasure!)


----------



## FloMar

Does anyone know how to say items of clothing related to football?  In English they talk about the shirt (when actually it's a t-shirt) and the stripes (I think) of the club. How would I say this in Portuguese?


----------



## Vanda

Here: camisa de time ou do Brasil.


----------



## Archimec

PE: camisola do (Benfica, Sporting, etc). Equipamento/cores do clube.
P.S. A quem possa interessar, nos US e Can a camisola do clube é normalmente designada por "jersey".


----------



## Nonstar

Archimec said:


> PE: camisola do (Benfica, Sporting, etc). Equipamento/cores do clube.
> P.S. A quem possa interessar, nos US e Can a camisola do clube é normalmente designada por "jersey".


Eu achava que jersey era também usado no Reino Unido. Não é?


----------



## FloMar

Nonstar said:


> Eu achava que jersey era também usado no Reino Unido. Não é?


I'm going to have to research this a bit. Jersey has another meaning, which I'm familiar with (it refers to a casual sports-type top warn over a t-shirt). I wasn't aware that it related to the shirt, but I know absolutely nothing about football. If I find out that the shirt can also be called a jersey, I'll update this page.


----------



## englishmania

My suggestions are similar to pfaa09's. However, I think we say "pagar com cartão" e não "por".

Boa tarde, posso ajudar?    
Precisa de ajuda?    
Quer ajuda?    
Se precisar de ajuda, disponha.

Queria uma camisa...
Olhe, estou à procura de...  
Tem saias compridas?


Posso experimentar?     (Se faz favor/Por favor, onde é que posso experimentar? when you can't find the changing room-> provadores )


window shopping: ver as montras
I'm just looking: Estou só a ver.   (-Posso ajudar?   -Estou só a ver, obrigada/o)
Here's your change. Aqui tem o (seu) troco.
Here's your receipt. Aqui tem o (seu) recibo.
Enter your PIN: Introduza/Coloque o código, por favor.
Swipe your credit card: Pode passar/introduzir/colocar o cartão.
Are you paying in cash or by credit card?  Vai pagar em dinheiro ou com cartão? (I'm not sure how often we ask this...) Vai pagar com cartão ou dinheiro? Pretende pagar com...? Como (é que) pretende fazer o pagamento?

In Portugal we usually use a debit card, not a credit card, so when we say 'cartão' it just means debit card. If we mean 'credit card' we have to say 'cartão de crédito'.
We also say 'pagar com multibanco' (pay by debit card).


----------



## FloMar

Tenho assistido vários vídeos em que me parece que não haja consistência no uso da palavras calção/calções, meião/meiões. Podem clarficar para o uso de português do Brasil?


----------



## Vanda

Calção é isto. Meião. 
Plural de calção = calções
Plural de meião = meiões


----------



## FloMar

Vanda said:


> Calção é isto. Meião.
> Plural de calção = calções
> Plural de meião = meiões


Entendo, mas notei que às vezes se mostra uma foto de um par de calções e se diz calção. É intercambiável no uso corriqueiro?


----------



## Vanda

No Brasil, não. Calção (shorts) é curto, calça (pants) é comprida.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal também não (e, claro, cá é '_calças_', no plural).


----------



## FloMar

Vanda said:


> No Brasil, não. Calção (shorts) é curto, calça (pants) é comprida.


Assim calções são (two pairs of shorts). É isso? Fiz um erro no meu texto anterior: eu queria saber a diferênça entre calção e calções.


----------



## gbasfora

Changing room : provador


----------



## Vanda

No Brasil usamos mesmo o singular para calção. Um calção, dois calções.


----------



## FloMar

Come dizer a top e a bottom? Por exemplo: quero um top que combine com este bottom. Seria algo como quero uma parte de cima que combine com a parte de baixo?


----------



## guihenning

Acho que o mais comum será chamar as peças pelo nome. 'quero uma camiseta que combine com esta bermuda', por exemplo. 'parte de cima/baixo' são termos que são mais usados com as roupas de baixo (underwear).


----------



## FloMar

Is the use of the augmentative in calção related to calcinha rather than calça (as in English)?

Como dizer tracksuit em português do Brasil e tracksuit top? Vi várias traduções mas quero saber o mais usual por favor.


----------



## Vanda

> Is the use of the augmentative in calção related to calcinha rather than calça (as in English)?


Not in usage in Brazil. Of course we mention calção for a big calça, but that would be specific. 
If anyone mention calção we automatically think of a pair of shorts. 
Like this 




No Brasil: tracksuit - moletom
tracksuit top- blusa de moletom


----------



## FloMar

Vanda said:


> Not in usage in Brazil. Of course we mention calção for a big calça, but that would be specific.
> If anyone mention calção we automatically think of a pair of shorts.
> Like this View attachment 67679
> 
> No Brasil: tracksuit - moletom
> tracksuit top- blusa de moletom


Thank you. All understood re calção.  Do people not use the word calça de treino for tracksuit bottom?


----------



## Vanda

Not in Brazil.


----------



## guihenning

FloMar said:


> Do people not use the word calça de treino for tracksuit bottom?


_Calça de agasalho; calça de ginástica; calça de academia_…
_calça de treino_, seguindo a mesma linha, também deve ocorrer. Porém, se as calças forem de moletom, independente se forem usadas na academia ou não, o mais comum será provavelmente '_calça de moletom_' mesmo.


----------

